# Advise on building a AR



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi
i am interested in building a AR in .223 but have no idea how to go about it 
cost isnt a major issue but i hope to keep it as low as possible as i dont earn much and i will buy whenever i can afford i plan on building over the winter want it just for something for takeing own coyotes etc i need something to look forward to after deer season and something for a project
any help and advise would be great
wilky


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you looking to build your own or have a custom one built? What is your price range? There are several options but it depends on exactly what you are looking to do. Custom will cost a little more but they are a lot nicer and there is a better caliber selection.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

There are a million different manufacturers and components to choose from. Get on some of the AR forums out there and do some research; you will find a lot of good information. If you have some mechanical aptitude, a small set of punches, and a $30 armorer's wrench, you can assemble it all yourself. Shop around for the best prices on parts as it is a very competitive market. Watch out though, building an AR is addictive. I just started ordering parts for another one!


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> Custom will cost a little more


Try a LOT more. I've priced them. I used quality components on mine and saved roughly $400 building it myself.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi 
i want to build it all myself i dont mind investing in tools as if all goes well i hope to build a AR for my wife 
i have been looking online and admitadly it gets a little confuseing if anyone can give me a rough ideas of what parts i will need that would be great 
thank you for all your advise 
wilky


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I personally dont build my own uppers. The savings if any isnt much if any especially if you use quality parts not cheap parts. The last upper I bought was a Rock River and bought it from AR15sales.com I paid $425 for it. In my search of quality parts, you cannot build it for that price. I can save by putting the lower together myself though. I know the uppers have gone up a little since then but not that much.

The customs do cost more but you cannot build one as good as them or in the calibers that you can get from them. I just got a 6.5 grendal and am looking at a 17 Remington for my next one.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

wilky,

Here is a link to all of the components you will need. Check out ar15.com as there is a lot of info that will help you in your quest.

http://www.ar15.com/content/guides/parts/


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

wilky said:


> i am interested in building a AR in .223


By his original post, it appears to me that wilky is interested in a "do it himself AR build in .223" I don't think a 6.5 Grendel, .17 Remington, 6.8 SPC, 25 DTI, or .20 VarTarg really matters, does it?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

RBoomK said:


> wilky said:
> 
> 
> > i am interested in building a AR in .223
> ...


Your right those calibers dont really matter. His original post did not specify how far he wanted to go with building. A lot of people put the lower together and buy a complete upper.

Since he had already answered my question in another post I guess you replying back dont matter either, does it? I made a comment about one I had bought and what I was looking at next. I didnt make them as recommendations or anything else to him did I? If you have a problem with that then dont read my posts.

Building your own does not save much over buying one over the counter, especially using the same quality parts. I bet when he puts the list of parts together he will find out it is not much of a savings. You may have saved $400 over the price of the custom but I am sure you did not put the same quality parts in that they use or take the time to make sure everything is just right like they do.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is some free advice and opinions guaranteed to be worth the price.
Best internet sources:
Brownells GunTech™
Brownells AR-15 Builder
Midway How-to Guides
AR15.com

Two books that I find myself going back to are The AR-15 volumes one and two by Patrick Sweeney.

I build lowers and buy uppers. I buy uppers assembled mostly because I worry about headspace (if it isn’t right you are SOL).

Decide up front if your chamber is to be a .223 or a 5.56 and what barrel twist you want; not all combinations are available. Brownells has a “Cheat Sheet” called “Calibers and Twists” that helps. 

I believe parts quality is reflected in name brand and price. I’ve had cheap “Mil-Spec” gun show parts that wouldn’t fit. 

Guns that are all one brand are worth a lot more when/if you decide to trade them off. 

Here are the AR specific tools I have and use along with where I got them:
Vice Block, Model 1, Brownells is better, but not 3 times better.
Roll Pin Holder Set, Brownells.
Roll Pin Punch Set, Brownells.
Pivot Pin Tool, I have a Brownells but the cheaper ones work just fine.
Armorer’s Wrench, DPMS, a better one would be nice.
I will buy a Bolt Catch Pin Punch when I do another lower.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thanks for the advise i am thinking of buying a AR and modifying it to how a want unless i find cheap parts i realise this is going to be more expencive but this way i can become familiar with the AR layout etc is it worth the extra cost buying and then modifying or are ARs simple i have good mechanical know how


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i am thinking of a 6.8 caliber as i was told it is a much more versitle round and it is ok for deer etc 
i will mainly use it on coyotes and simliar sized but may if its ok use it on deer 
is this right or not


----------

